# QNIX Dual Link DVI and Dual monitors



## ColeM8 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright, so I just bought myself a new Qnix monitor to replace my current Asus HDMI. The qnix runs through dual link DVI on my Radeon 7950, but in order to make it work, I have to unplug my HDMI monitor. I want to be able to dual screen but theres to way to extend the screen or anything in CCC. When I plug my Asus in, the Qnix goes blank and the power button blinks. I'm on Windows 8.1 and I've had dual monitors running on this before.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Monitors that use dual link are typically higher than 1920x1080 resolution (hence the bandwidth provided by the dual link cable). As you have noted, using that type of monitor counts as TWO monitors. So if you want to run dual monitors, you will need another video card.


----------

